# Motherboard without antiStatic bags



## Silver Rabbit (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi guys.
I wanna ask Asrock z77 oc formula doesnt come with a antistatic bag according to the review, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




my question is that is it safe to have it without an antistatic bag? I know there is such thing as antistatic foam but there isnt any clue from the looks of it that they use it. 
Is it safe or should i be cautious when buying Asrock motherboards?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 24, 2013)

I seem to recall my Fatal1ty z68 came with just foam, and my z77 Extreme 6 had the bag.  I had no trouble at all with my z68.  I always ground myself anyway before I handle components, so I don't know if that was a factor, or if it is in fact antistatic foam.

Welcome to TPU!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 24, 2013)

i guess its ok but you need to check the board first since it has no plastic cover
if everything is ok theres no reason to worry coz you have warranty too


----------



## Feizy (Dec 24, 2013)

I bet if you tested that foam you would find that is is anti-static foam.  Just a hunch.


----------



## Silver Rabbit (Dec 24, 2013)

Feizy said:


> I bet if you tested that foam you would find that is is anti-static foam.  Just a hunch.


Yeah i guess it could be.  However the package just doesnt seem decent enough for it to be in what you call high end. However I am willing to give Asrock the benefit of the doubt.


rtwjunkie said:


> I seem to recall my Fatal1ty z68 came with just foam, and my z77 Extreme 6 had the bag.  I had no trouble at all with my z68.  I always ground myself anyway before I handle components, so I don't know if that was a factor, or if it is in fact antistatic foam.
> 
> Welcome to TPU!


Glad to be onboard. Long time viewer of some great reviews. However I wish they would really go into more detail with the motherboard reviews due to the fact of alot of great boards out there but they TPU reviews need more detail so we as buyers can personally buy the board that suits our needs.


----------



## Silver Rabbit (Dec 24, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 24, 2013)

Silver Rabbit said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.


 
Not a problem!  It's a polite, helpful community.  You'll see disagreements sometimes, but it's civil, unlike alot of forums out there.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 24, 2013)

Anti static bags are overrated.


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 24, 2013)

My extreme4 and Pro4 came with bags, but I transported the Extreme4 without, and it arrived fine.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 24, 2013)

I think this trend is really stupid. More and more stuff I get from ram to boards to cards is all foam and cardboard. That means if the package is out in a serious rain it could soak all the way through.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I think this trend is really stupid. More and more stuff I get from ram to boards to cards is all foam and cardboard. That means if the package is out in a serious rain it could soak all the way through.



To be honest - This doesnt really mean a thing let alone make a difference at all and I construe your comment as crying over spilt milk if not a little silly, Why? Because *ANY *retailer especially when it comes to PC tech knows to package or box things up properly, because thats not how people do business. If I was a retailer and you bought something from me, im not gonna stick your name and address on the outside of the *Original *box, Im going to put it into another box or wrap it in a few layers of bubble wrap before putting in a large jiffy bag or something similar. Then we come to the delivery service,  and I dont think I have to even tell you what could happen for the company if they leave all their deliveries sitting out in the rain before they deliver it - Delivery vans have roofs, they arent pickup trucks, opentops or convertibles, No rain is gonna get inside and totally flood the van inside till it looks like a kids paddling pool.

Worst case scenario - If the sorting office or depot gets flooded to the magnitude you are describing  then it would be highly unlikely that it would remain open for business. If theres a delay you can contact the retailer to chase up your delivery and if the depot is in a bad situation the retailer will cover the costs instead of making you wait for your stuff to be delivered because you dont know when its going to finally arrive or what kind of condition its going to arrive it.

As always - If your delivery does look like its been dragged behind a tug boat for a few miles on its journey to you then you are will within your rights to *REJECT *the delivery and the courier or postal service will return it back to the retailer who you can lodge a complaint with.

I worked for the local postal service for5- 6 years and for a year i was working at a DHL depot on and off - I see how these people operate and they will not leave your letters and parcels out in the rain because thats just extremely bad service and if they did that then they shouldnt even be in the business of being responsible for your goods while in transit. It has repercussions anyway - A lot of big retailers have contracts with couriers they use to deliver their goods and if there are too many complaints then they will be dropped and another will take their place.

As stupid as it is the foam protects the board from hard knocks but thats no excuse for not putting it in a antistatic bag.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Dec 25, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> ....



Your experience is obsolete or non-applicable to UPS. From both Amazon and Newegg I receive PAPER packed hardware in cardboard and foam packaging with increasing frequency. I rarely run into tape and bubble wrap outside of HDD or disc drives. Delivery trucks have roofs? You don't say. The rain soaking happens from them leaving the package out in the open through a rain storm. Yes I've encountered damp OCZ ram, and many soaked outer boxes. Maybe if we all worked at home and could accept packages in person it could be avoided, but that's not the norm. I'm not speaking from theory here. I don't know where you're getting this buinsesses aren't that dumb stuff from, but this isn't rare shit, big companies are often guilty of this level of incompetence and I run into the problems it causes on a daily basis. They're just fortunate the end user has the sense to compensate for their idiocy. In this case by letting things air out before plugging them in but I worry one day I will get something totally soaked. Whether it's a return or a drying it's time-sink that shouldn't exist. I wouldn't have to worry about that if they'd go back to bags and plastic containers, or even plastic wrapping the box like they do for PSUs, or at least they use to.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 25, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Your experience is obsolete or non-applicable to UPS. From both Amazon and Newegg I receive PAPER packed hardware in cardboard and foam packaging with increasing frequency. I rarely run into tape and bubble wrap outside of HDD or disc drives. Delivery trucks have roofs? You don't say. The rain soaking happens from them leaving the package out in the open through a rain storm. Yes I've encountered damp OCZ ram, and many soaked outer boxes. Maybe if we all worked at home and could accept packages in person it could be avoided, but that's not the norm. I'm not speaking from theory here. I don't know where you're getting this buinsesses aren't that dumb stuff from, but this isn't rare shit, big companies are often guilty of this level of incompetence and I run into the problems it causes on a daily basis. They're just fortunate the end user has the sense to compensate for their idiocy. In this case by letting things air out before plugging them in but I worry one day I will get something totally soaked. Whether it's a return or a drying it's time-sink that shouldn't exist. I wouldn't have to worry about that if they'd go back to bags and plastic containers, or even plastic wrapping the box like they do for PSUs, or at least they use to.



I suppose non-applicable is the correct term.  Here in the UK where its always raining, I have never received a package where it looks like they dredged it right out of a pond before handing to me. Letters occasionally get soaked but postmen tend to hold a stack of letters cradled in their arm to speed things up but the letters in their bags are ok - maybe a little damp but nothing to worry about. We also these trolleys that have lids on them to prevent whatevers inside from getting stolen or wet during deliveries, Parcels might have a little rain on them, the outside of the box might be a little damp but it doesnt look like they dipped it in a pond before handing it to me.

as far as packaging goes, Most of the big e-tailers here in the UK that ive bought from package stuff well. Its only on the rare occasion where the box is too big - for instance a box the size of 2 shoe box's to ship just 2 120mm fans. Or the item itself is too big for a box i.e the 45cm floor fan i purchased during the heatwave earlier in the year. 

Ive had boxes that look like an elephant sat on one side of it but the goods are still in perfect condition. but the main issue here in the UK seems to be with late deliveries or pickups from couriers not so much a total disregard for handling peoples goods. 

I suppose standards are pretty slack in the U.S


----------



## Arjai (Dec 25, 2013)

FreedomEclipse said:


> I suppose standards are pretty slack in the U.S



It's not the 'Standards.' It's the total lack of caring/ giving a shizzle. The Standards are there, just ignored or neglected due to indifference, implied malice....and so on.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Dec 25, 2013)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Your experience is obsolete or non-applicable to UPS.



UPS is the worst offender, and it's not just leaving packages out in the rain.  Many times the packages they (they are the worst offender) deliver look like they used them in a rugby match or something.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2013)

i've got four mobos i was just given without anti static bags. found in a plastic tub at the tip.

all of them work perfectly.


static will NOT damage ahrdware - i've rubbed a q6600 on carpet and kicked it across teh floor (i was angry at it) and it works fine to this very day.

static will not harm electronics. physical damage such as breaking pins or capacitors will.


----------



## acerace (Dec 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> ... static will not harm electronics. physical damage such as breaking pins or capacitors will.



So I can vacuum my PC now?


----------



## The Von Matrices (Dec 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i've got four mobos i was just given without anti static bags. found in a plastic tub at the tip.
> 
> all of them work perfectly.
> 
> ...



Electrostatic discharge rarely kills components instantaneously.  However, it _does_ contribute to accelerated deterioration of the components over time.  Granted, that reduction in longevity may not reduce the lifespan of an individual component below its normal replacement period, but over a large sample size ESD's effects definitely can be measured.  In particularly vulnerable components, ones just barely passing quality control, ESD can mean the difference between them working for their entire service life or failing prematurely.  I suggest you read page 3 of http://www.ti.com/lit/an/ssya010/ssya010.pdf


----------



## Silver Rabbit (Dec 25, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> Electrostatic discharge rarely kills components instantaneously.  However, it _does_ contribute to accelerated deterioration of the components over time.  Granted, that reduction in longevity may not reduce the lifespan of an individual component below its normal replacement period, but over a large sample size ESD's effects definitely can be measured.  In particularly vulnerable components, ones just barely passing quality control, ESD can mean the difference between them working for their entire service life or failing prematurely.  I suggest you read page 3 of http://www.ti.com/lit/an/ssya010/ssya010.pdf


Great find!


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 25, 2013)

Mussels said:


> i've got four mobos i was just given without anti static bags. found in a plastic tub at the tip.
> 
> all of them work perfectly.
> 
> ...



i guess today hardware is better of handling static, but better is avoid that or at least minimize the risk
and it reminds me when i kicked my old phone several years ago


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2013)

thing is, all that abused hardware is still working. that CPU was years ago. people just love blaming random death on ESD, its as simple as that.

can it damage stuff in theory? yep
can you ever PROVE it did the damage? nope.
end result? when something dies and you dont know why, blame ESD...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 25, 2013)

acerace said:


> So I can vacuum my PC now?



the static wont kill it. hitting something fragile with a metal tube, or sucking wires loose probably can. i use an air compressor and blow the dust out with no problems, why would sucking dust be any different to blowing it?


----------



## droopyRO (Dec 25, 2013)

> why would sucking dust be any different to blowing it?


Cause it _sucks_.
I had very little success with a vacuum cleaner, a compressor or my lungs do a better job.


----------



## Vario (Dec 25, 2013)

Got a ASRock Z77E that was DOA, had an antistatic bag.  Returned to amazon and got another, works perfect, also antistatic bag.  I'd be more concerned with their short warranty period.  The static isn't a big deal if its in a cardboard box and packing foam.  Still a bit shortsided on ASRock's part.  Always worried if it will come time to buy another since the warranty was only 1 year iirc and it has been great so far.  I also have a 970 extreme 3, its the very definition of reliable.


----------



## Bones (Dec 25, 2013)

Silver Rabbit said:


> Hi guys.
> I wanna ask Asrock z77 oc formula doesnt come with a antistatic bag according to the review,
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm the OC Formulas come without it since I have one and it wasn't affected by this lack of an antistatic bag, POSTed right up without a hitch so you should be OK if getting one.


----------



## larrymoencurly (Jan 4, 2014)

> i guess today hardware is better of handling static, but better is avoid that or at least minimize the risk
> and it reminds me when i kicked my old phone several years ago


Today's hardware may actually be worse at handling static:

"A Case for Lowering Component Level Charged Device Model Electrostatic Discharge Specifications and Requirements":  http://esda.org/documents/IndustryCouncilWhitePaper2.pdf

Most chips used to be built to withstand 3,000V zaps, but industry wants to limit the requirement to 1,500V - 2,000V, and that may require more careful handling, maybe even always taking anti-static precautions


----------



## erocker (Jan 4, 2014)

My motherboard came in a plastic box with no bag and I vaccum it regularly with a brush attachment on the hose.


----------



## THE_EGG (Jan 4, 2014)

I bought an Asus GTX560Ti-DC a few years ago and it did not come with an anti-static bag, just the 'anti-static' foam. Worked fine when I tried it out. I personally prefer to have a bag but that's just me.


----------

